# Willard Bay. Bug report.



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

The mosquitoes were hot last night got bites on nearly all exposed skin and through the thin parts of our clothing. Hands and necks were really good. We reached our limit after only a couple hours!!! :lol: The fishing was poor! :evil: not one good bite. We were fishing for catfish. 
What is with the combat fishing near the south marina entrance at night? Wipers? 
Next time I am taking the boat.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Too bad the catching wasn't better for you but we fished from a boat yesterday morning and it wasn't too much better. After 6 hours we managed two eyes, one wiper and one cat. The bugs were really bad but no mosquitoes at least.
I think it is wipers they are catching there by the entrance, my son was there a week ago or so and said it was awesome for wipers but they also caught crappie and cats, no boats allowed in the inlet area.


----------

